# Crosman Model 1 .22 cal



## asnider123

Howdy, Alan from Oklahoma here. I have a collection of firearms and enjoy target shooting. However, I haven't had an air gun since about 1968.

Well, I bought a Crosman Model 1 today at a garage sale. It is a right handsome firearm, I must say. It does not pump up, but all moving devices seem to function properly, which gives me to think it's just a leather or seal that has dried out from sitting in a garage for many years.

Serial # on it appears to be 584007238 (first character could be and "S", it was struck a little light). I went to the Crosman website and could not get any info on it, or on the Model 1 either. Does anyone have any idea of the date of manufacture?

Where does one get a rebuild kit for this piece? I would sure like to get it up and running again.

Thanks for your assistance.

Alan in Oklahoma :lol:


----------



## SmokinJoe

Hey Alan,

I just came across your post....not sure if you still need the info. But I just now downloaded the owners manual for the model 1 that I've had for about two years now. I did find it on Crosman's website, but it is listed under Model 2280. I have no idea why. Also, on the same list of downloadable owner's manuals, you will see that this gun was manufactured from 1981-1985. I have yet to find out where you can get parts for it though. Hope this helps you out!

SmokinJoe
San Jose, CA


----------



## asnider123

Hey SmokinJoe
Thanks much, I will download the 2280 manual tomorrow (kinda late here). Sure appreciate the info.

Happy Week
Alan
:beer:


----------



## ks6string

Did you find any parts for your model 1? I'm in a hunt for a piston seal for mine. It too has dried out with time.

Kurt


----------



## asnider123

ks6string said:


> Did you find any parts for your model 1? I'm in a hunt for a piston seal for mine. It too has dried out with time.
> 
> Kurt


I sent mine into Alan Schweitzer at ABAirgun.com (in Johnson Kansas). The guy is an airgun wizard! Shoots like a brand new gun, maybe even better!! He has parts and will do the labor if you want (I wanted him to). Hope that helps. Alan :beer:


----------



## ks6string

I found a place in Granby, MA that sells parts and services air rifles. Since I've already dis-assembled the pump to find that dried seal, I'm ordering the new part and fixing this rifle myself. If there are further problems that I find, I will certainly send this childhood treasure of mine to be completely rebuilt. Thanks for your info! I was worried that this air rifle may be next to impossible to find service parts for. 

Kurt


----------

